# 4C's Seeks Campus Police Chief



## pjsweat1 (May 8, 2007)

There's lots of blah, blah, blah here, but this is what you need to know:*
APPLICATION DEADLINE: *April 2, 2017
*Apply here: *Cape Cod Community College Job Posting: Chief of Public Safety*
Pay: $75-85k
Location: *West Barnstable, MA*

Job Description:*
*GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES: * 
The Chief of Public Safety is responsible for the effective leadership of college public safety operations. The Chief is a sworn, uniformed position with police powers. Responsibilities include supervising public safety personnel, enforcing local, state, and federal laws, college policies, procedures, and directives related to college safety and security, traffic control, crisis intervention, response to safety and security threats, medical emergencies, and crime detection/prevention. This department strives to provide a safe and secure environment conducive to the learning experience and daily operations of the College. Additionally, the Chief is responsible for emergency planning and working with the Director of Facilities to ensure compliance with safety codes and regulations. The Chief oversees educational outreach to include teaching and training of employees and students on topics relating to safety, security, and emergency preparedness.

*EXAMPLES OF DUTIES:*

Direct and coordinate all aspects of the Public Safety Department to the main campus and Hyannis Center while reviewing other off-site locations to ensure a safe environment for college activities.
Establish departmental goals; establish mission priorities; create and manage operational and support functions; implement new efforts in order to achieve goals. Oversee priority criminal investigations.
Implement and supervise the establishment of office procedures, including the preparation and maintenance of correspondence, records and reports; manage College compliance with federal, state and local law enforcement/safety regulations.
Develop, evaluate and review Department policies, procedures, rules and regulations and ensures proper dissemination to all Department staff, as well as compliance with such by all Department staff.
Responsible for short and long term planning and submitting annual budget requests.
Determine the need for and oversee the requisition of equipment, including police equipment, vehicles, office supplies and other related items.
Ensure the recruitment, training and supervision of campus police officers and other staff members.
Plan, coordinate and direct day-to-day operations for the police/parking/public safety functions such as, but not limited to, the following: establish work schedules for a continuous 24-hour, 7-day weekly operation; investigate criminal and non-criminal incident reports and notify appropriate authorities when or where necessary; implement programs to promote building and property security; develop programs to provide reasonable safety and security for students, faculty, staff and the general public on College properties; enforce traffic, parking rules/regulations; and, upon request, provide additional staffing for traffic/crowd control for special events.
Plan, develop and supervise all activities in the following areas: crime prevention and enforcement; building security; information releases; crime statistics and dissemination to officers and community (Cleary Act compliance); development of community relations efforts/programs; investigations; and, liaison with federal, state and municipal police departments and related agencies.
Develop plans and organize the automation of all departmental records. This may include procuring and programming personal computers and assisting in managing crime statistics, incident reporting, arrest information, training records, radio logs, shift reports, uniform crime reports and access to NCIC system. 
Participate in threat assessment review and other campus committees, where appropriate.
Attend professional development or special training sessions when practical, as a representative of the department and/or Cape Cod Community College.
Complete departmental employee evaluations as required.
Respond to actual or potential critical incidents and inform the College administration immediately (day or night) of any crisis situations.
Oversee and implement the college Emergency Response plan including the formation of campus-based teams, and the development and oversight of crisis exercises.
Perform other duties assigned by College administration.
*
Requirements:*
*MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:*

Ten (10) years of full-time work experience on a municipal police force or other law enforcement position, four (4) years of which must be in a supervisory capacity.
Appropriate public safety credentials and experience suitable to fulfill the duties and responsibilities of the position.
Excellent leadership and supervisory skills, and professional competence to become an administrator in higher education.
Excellent oral and written communication skills.
Experience in budget preparation and administration.
Thorough knowledge and experience with law enforcement techniques and methods.
Knowledge of training techniques for law enforcement personnel.
Knowledge of and experience with programming related to crime prevention and community relations within a higher education environment or municipal police department. 
Knowledge of parking management and crime prevention techniques and practices.
Demonstrated ethical behavior in prior assignments.
*LICENSE AND/OR CERTIFICATION REQUIREMENTS:*

Must meet and maintain all requirements for certification under Massachusetts General Law, Chapter 22C, Section 63, as a special State Police Officer and be qualified to receive police powers by the Massachusetts State Police Licensing Unit.
Must possess a valid Massachusetts motor vehicle operator's license, or a valid out-of-state motor vehicle operator's license transferable to Massachusetts.
Subject to passing thorough background check, physical examination, and psychological examination.
*ADDITIONAL PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*
1. Bachelor's degree in a related discipline such as criminal justice or law.
2. Knowledge of campus security and safety.

*
Additional Information:*
*COMPENSATION*: Annual Salary Range of $75-$85,000 (based on experience and qualifications). Full-time, Non-Unit Administrative Position that includes participation in a comprehensive employee benefits program.

*APPLICATION DEADLINE: *April 2, 2017

Please visit our website at www.capecod.edu for information on Cape Cod Community College.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

This post is always a revolving door. Im unsure if it is because those who take the position leave for greener pastures, or maybe a lack of support from the admin. Nonetheless, good start for a campus chiefs position.


----------

